# Your 2011 Halloween party date



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Anyone else have the date picked for their 2011 party? After checking the calendar we chose the 15th. This will also kick off my 2 week vacation, as it always does.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

We are doing ours on the 22nd. I always like the Saturday before the Saturday before Halloween, it seams that it conflicts with the least amount of things not to mention that I get Halloween weekend 'off' and gives me time (after recovery) to do some after Halloween sale shopping!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

It is always the sat before halloween.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ours is also always the Sat before Halloween. I know there is a lot of competition on that date, but we need all the time we can get to prepare. Plus, we do so much audio/video/lighting effects that we try to not have to drag the stuff in and out so many times.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

natascha said:


> We are doing ours on the 22nd. I always like the Saturday before the Saturday before Halloween, it seams that it conflicts with the least amount of things not to mention that I get Halloween weekend 'off' and gives me time (after recovery) to do some after Halloween sale shopping!


I agree Natascha - that's my standing date for the Bewitched Bash. It's great because everyone that attends always knows next year's date. Otherwise I end up conflicting with couple parties or kids' parties....


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Anybody considering the 29th? Why or why not?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Mine will be the 29th. I prefer to do it as late as possible so I have more time to freak out.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

pandora said:


> I agree Natascha - that's my standing date for the Bewitched Bash. It's great because everyone that attends always knows next year's date. Otherwise I end up conflicting with couple parties or kids' parties....


*Still waiting for my own lil personal invite to this Famous Bewiteched Bash I am always hearing so much about    

Ok Ok Pan before you send out an email reaming me on how I have a standing invite and how dare I make a post insinuating otherwise.....let me just respond by....just kidding!!! You know how I love to get you going

So the Saturday before the Saturday before Halloween huh..... If I dont make it this year or the next then maybe when I finally graduate Ill make your party one of my graduation presents. Yeah a trip to see my girl Pan and attend her fabulous Bewitches Bash, eat, drink, and of course win prize for most Fabulous witch! AAAhhhh just the thought of it makes me all sparkly inside*


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

We always do ours the sat before halloween.
But last night we discussed having it on the 22.
Just for the weather.The weather gets so cold the later in the month it is.Last yr it fell on the 23rd and it was so warm.So we may change ours.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

natascha said:


> We are doing ours on the 22nd. I always like the Saturday before the Saturday before Halloween, it seams that it conflicts with the least amount of things not to mention that I get Halloween weekend 'off' and gives me time (after recovery) to do some after Halloween sale shopping!


Same here!!!, always have had the party at this time, gives me time to take it all down and go to some one elses party on halloween.


----------



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

We've always done ours the Saturday before or on Halloween. I've been afraid if we do it earlier, people won't dress up, but that may be a bad assumption. This year will be our 4th year, so it's not like we have a lot of experience. It's gotten bigger each year but I'm always disappointed at the turn out. People that come always say it's due to conflicts so I havent decided for sure yet. Right now I'm still planning on the 29th, and hoping if I plan and "advertise" earlier, we'll get a better turn out.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

yeah last yr I had mine on the 23rd I think we will have it on the 22nd this year just because i'm assuming everyone around here will go out that last sat to celebrate halloween and it's always a standing date so our friends dont get confused


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

musicL1 said:


> We've always done ours the Saturday before or on Halloween. I've been afraid if we do it earlier, people won't dress up, but that may be a bad assumption. This year will be our 4th year, so it's not like we have a lot of experience. It's gotten bigger each year but I'm always disappointed at the turn out. People that come always say it's due to conflicts so I havent decided for sure yet. Right now I'm still planning on the 29th, and hoping if I plan and "advertise" earlier, we'll get a better turn out.


Alot of our party goers don't dress up.
we do a kid/adult party and it starts at 4.
We do a hay ride -carve pumpkins and do a pinate.
Most of the kids are dressed and some of the adults dress up but when the adult fun starts the costumes come off.I guess because of being in them so long.
Don't get discouraged at the turn out we just past our 4th year we started with 40 something but this last year had well over 100 around 123.
Word of mouth will spread.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Since we do not get many ToT's, our Party is the main event for Halloween.

Last year we ours on Oct 16th because we had so many activities approacing halloween. I did not want to do it so early, but I'm glad we did becuase the weather was terrible in the weeks approaching. The best compliment I got was from someone who was having their party the Sat before halloween... they said: "how can we even come close to this!, you went this nuts 2 weeks before Halloween!!".

Since we has a great turn out, we are planning on having it on October 29th this year. 

As always... the weather will be the real decision maker on this one.


----------



## missbook (Sep 8, 2010)

We are only to our third year of having a party and last year we had to decide between the 30th and the 23rd, complicated that my birthday is the 23rd and I did not want the party to be about me. We did choose the 23rd because I wanted to be cleaned up (sober) for Halloween as we get around 500 ToTs. 

However we can't decide this year on the 22nd or the 29th. As either will work for us...


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

My son was born halloween so we will be having his birthday on saturday.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been MIA around here for awhile and just checked in to thank Spookilicious Mama for a PIF gift she send. And....here I am reading away.

I will have to decide the order for my parties, but since this October has five weekends, I will have the Be WITCHY party and our annual Boo Bash on the last two Saturdays, 22 and 29th. Now, I have to decide which order....Decisions...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I think I will send out a Save the Date soon for the Be WITCHY party. I held it last year for the first time and have heard from many who didn't get to attend that they are definitely coming next year. So, I need to let them know early and PLAN for an even bigger one this year.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

We will be having our Annual Halloween Party on October 29th this year. Last year we held the party on October 30th. We like to have our party closer towards Halloween because a few of our regular guests have either spouses birthdays or their kids birthdays all over the beginning and middle of October,and we really love having everyone! So that is why we always hold are party towards the end of October


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> I've been MIA around here for awhile and just checked in to thank Spookilicious Mama for a PIF gift she send. And....here I am reading away.
> 
> I will have to decide the order for my parties, but since this October has five weekends, I will have the Be WITCHY party and our annual Boo Bash on the last two Saturdays, 22 and 29th. Now, I have to decide which order....Decisions...


two p[arties how luck are you!!! what's the difference i'm curious!
And very excited that there is 5 wknds in october this year


----------



## Bain (Sep 10, 2010)

October 29th!! Always closest Saturday to Halloween. It kicks of my vacation - take 2-3 days off beforehand to get ready and the week after to recoup and get ready for my annual open house (craft/antique) show.


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

We always have ours as close to Halloween as possible, and it doesn't usually start until like 9:30 or 10 so that parents have time to trick or treat with their kids and have them either in bed or with a sitter. 

Our parties are all-adult, and it seems to work out well that way.

we usually have about 30-40 people at a time in the house with about 100 people total through the night since some party hop that night. 

I do get worried though, with it growing year over year that eventually the party is going to get too big and I'm going to have skip a year or something. 

I like just having 30-40 people at one time in the house. Any more and I think I'd go crazy.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> Alot of our party goers don't dress up.
> we do a kid/adult party and it starts at 4.
> We do a hay ride -carve pumpkins and do a pinate.
> Most of the kids are dressed and some of the adults dress up but when the adult fun starts the costumes come off.I guess because of being in them so long.
> ...


I really like this idea of having the kid and adult party mix. I keep tossing this idea around in my head but honestly the whole thing just stresses me out. What if it rains? That's my biggest fear. Our last party cost a small FORTUNE and we were so close to getting rained out. It rained the entire day but cleared up just before party time. Do I want to put myself through that again? And what if it does rain? I don't have a plan B. I really would like to have a party though. Hum...


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

ours will be the 22nd this yr. We like to have it the week before the bars have theirs ....that way we get to dress up twice and so do our friends....we all love it....they say we brought halloween back when we had our halloween wedding a couple yrs ago. OUr favorite bar would have a party but not many showed up...then we had a required costume wedding and the place was packed and now they have huge crowds and super great costumes!!!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

dippedstix said:


> I really like this idea of having the kid and adult party mix. I keep tossing this idea around in my head but honestly the whole thing just stresses me out. What if it rains? That's my biggest fear. Our last party cost a small FORTUNE and we were so close to getting rained out. It rained the entire day but cleared up just before party time. Do I want to put myself through that again? And what if it does rain? I don't have a plan B. I really would like to have a party though. Hum...




Out of our last 5 parties, 3 have rained. Since our party is inside and outside its not that big a deal. We have the garage and have 2 of those metal framed tents (10'X10') that we set up in case mother nature decides to not cooperate.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

The Wonderful Witches Wingding the first weekend in October (the 1st this year) and the halloween party on the last weekend in October (the 29th). I found out the hard way that I need as much time as possible between the two or it's too stressful. I take a week off before each party. The coworkers love it, they never have to fight me for "summer' vacations!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

MHooch said:


> I take a week off before each party. The coworkers love it, they never have to fight me for "summer' vacations!



LOL Thats the same with me. I have 5 weeks vacation time and take 2 1/2 of them in October. I have no use for summer vacations.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I have had my parties the week before Halloween. But this year 3 couples of mine will be out of town on that weekend. Also 2 friends are expecting on Oct 1!. So I was thinking of doing it on the 29th. For people doing it so close to Halloween have you ever had a poor turnout?


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Last year I held our annual Halloween Party on October 30th and only 2 guests out of like 25 didn't come only because they were ill. I dont really think you will have a problem at all. Ask your guests if they will be available around this time. We always let our guests know late August,early September when the party will be.This way it gives them plenty of time to commit to your party and avoid conflictions with others.


----------



## Fang (Mar 18, 2011)

We're having two parties this year. The first is on March 31st. My cousin is being deployed in April and will miss out on the annual party in October. Halloween is his favorite.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

This year's costume party will be on the 29th. Last year we had it on the 30th. I like having it on the Saturday before Halloween. Really gets everyone in the Halloween spirit! Last year was actually my first time throwing a costume party (although I threw a couple of Halloween sleep-overs for my younger brothers back in the day) and it was an ok turn out... I'd say there was about 20 people. This year I plan on inviting as many folks as I can, so hopefully we'll have a bigger turn out. I got so many compliments on the decorating and ghoulish food. I love the challenge of trying to out-do myself from the previous year. This year I plan on having guests go on a haunted walk though of the backyard before being able to come inside


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I used to have my party the Sat. before Halloween, but I have to work every other weekend and it hasn't been falling on that weekend for a few yrs. I have considered swapping weekends, but that is so ridiculously difficult at where I work that I tried it. 
I liked having the extra time to get all of the yard and house done, my true goal is to have the party decorated as well as the yard haunt. This year I am having my party on the 22nd because that is my wknd off. So I am going to really have to bust butt to get as much done as possible by then. Last year I had it on the 23rd and it was tight. I didn't get everything done that I wanted, like lightning and thunder in the graveyard and many more props.
Another good thing about having it the week before is I get to go to a friend's party on the Sat. before Halloween. Only problem with that is I have to be to work at 0645 on Sunday!


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

We have our Halloween party after Halloween. We go to Halloween Horror Night, Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, and Howl-O-Scream at Busch Gardens. Doesn't leave much time for an October party. 

And our party does stand out from the rest as the rest have come and gone by the time our party rolls around.


----------



## justd (Aug 16, 2010)

We considered not having one at all this year, because of having such a poor turn out last year. I think its due to the fact we have it on the weekend of halloween. The two weekends before runs into our fall break. Would people think I was crazy for having it on the 8th? Kicking around the idea of it, and its always great to get opinions here


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Our party date usually falls on a Navy football weekend, so we have to miss the game... The 15th might just work!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Our party, if I can call if a party as it is so small I think of it more as a gathering, takes place the weekend before Halloween so we can go to the Haunted Trolley and Boo-seum / show in a nearby town. After we eat and hang out and let the kids play we drive out to this awesome event.
I invite everyone I know who has kids, but there is always some other Halloween party, sporting event, etc that they are going to. (Someone said they were going to take their kid TOTing that night! ) Last year I got 2 kids and 5 adults 
If I were to have an actual party I would want to do it the first or second weekend of October since many people have their regular plans for the later weekends.


----------



## BiggieShawty (Aug 31, 2010)

October 22 for me. I like the weekend before Halloween, but this year that is the 29th which happens to be OSU vs Wisconsin @ home. I live in Cbus and everyone is a Bucks fan. Not even gonna compete with that this year. No game on the 22, so that's when it will be.


----------



## LadyIce (Feb 11, 2009)

I always host my murder mystery party the third Saturday of October, so this year it's the 15th. Next year I'm concerned about because of the month only having 4 Saturdays and a friend's party will most likely fall on the same day as when I want to have my party.


----------



## ThePartyGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

We're having ours on the 22nd. We had our first party two years ago and held it on Halloween night as it was a Saturday that year and had a great turn out. Last year my sister turned 40 on the 29th so we held a surprise costume party for her on the 30th. A few people were unable to attend due to prior party commitments involving children/grandchildren. So this year we decided to bump it up and do it the weekend before the weekend before Halloween. Will see how the turn out is this year. 
Seeing as we're having it in a smaller location than in previous years, and that I'm serving a multi-course dinner as part of the party, we're limiting ourselves to no more than 30 people. Sometimes smaller is better. 
IF it rains as it did two years ago then no cemetery outside. *sigh* Spent almost two weeks working on those tombstones and had to have them inside (the party was in my father's big farm shed) but it just wasn't the same. Due to the smaller local, if it rains, then they'll stay in the attic. *sigh*


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

`My sons birthday is actually the24th. I wanted to have his party on the 22nd but there is a scout camp out already scheduled for that night and he said there is no way he's missing that so I had to schedule his party for the 29th. I really hopo we don't run into the situation you mentioned where people are having family functions, etc. The 29th is going to be a busy night for parties and get togethers. And I cant even stand the thought of rain! I guess I need to come up with a plan B just in case.


----------



## scottfamily5 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ours will be on Sat the 29th


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

I have two boys, born October 19th and 24th. The eldest is starting kindergarten, so I'm worried he'll want a "real" party. Normally we just do family bbq type stuff. And our parties have a tendency to uhm, well, be a giant drunken ruckus. So I can either do the Halloween party the Saturday before Halloween and kids the weekend before that, or try and squeeze and kids party and adult party into the same day, the Saturday before the Saturday before Halloween. 

Ugh, so many decisions.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

LOL- funny you should say that. My son (he'll be 9) said to me the other day.."there won't be any drinking alcohol or smoking cigarettes at my party. None of that stuff!" LOL Makes me sound like a bad mom doesn't it? We do get together with the neighbors every Friday so I guess he's afraid that's how his party is going to be. LOL!!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

dippedstix said:


> LOL- funny you should say that. My son (he'll be 9) said to me the other day.."there won't be any drinking alcohol or smoking cigarettes at my party. None of that stuff!" LOL Makes me sound like a bad mom doesn't it? We do get together with the neighbors every Friday so I guess he's afraid that's how his party is going to be. LOL!!


Yeah, enjoy that while you can. Wait'll he's ~16 and keeps trying to sneak off with the beer.


----------



## cmcrump (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a tentative date of the 29th, but that may need to be revised depending upon when my community sets their trick-or-treat date.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Xane said:


> Yeah, enjoy that while you can. Wait'll he's ~16 and keeps trying to sneak off with the beer.


LOL!! I am SO not looking forward to that. I am definitely going to enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

We just finally settled on the 22nd - I am always so tempted to have it the Saturday before but we very often end up with a blizzard on Halloween and intrepid TOT's in coats. I feel so lucky the years I actually get to hear them coming up the walk crunching in the leaves...or rather standing unsure and frightened in the driveway in the leaves.  So we opted for the Saturday before the Saturday since there is still hope of being able to have good weather. Especially because this year I am planning on webbing in my entire back, covered deck and making that the bar this year.


----------



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)

We are doing ours on the 22nd. We too, always do the Saturday before the Saturday before Halloween. all of our guests now know to plan on keeping that weekend open. Our DJ is ready, Bartender is ready, some of our regulars are already working on thier costumes.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

halloween71 said:


> It is always the sat before halloween.


We also do ours the same day.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

So, it's happening already. A few friends of mine had signed on to help me organize this party for my son Oct 29. I never gave them the actual date though and it just occured to me that one of them is a huge Halloween fan and usually always has a party so I think I might lose her. The other 2 usually attend her party so I might lose them too. This is going to be tougher than I thought. I've contracted the DJ already so there's no changing it now. It is what it is! Wish me luck finding help. LOL


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Ours will be held on the 29th... guess thats one benefit of Australia not being big on Halloween- nobody elses' party to compete with!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm not having a real Halloween party this year - my son's 4th birthday is on October 30th (Sunday) so we are planning to have a pirate party for him that day. 

And, yes, I'm already planning it - LOL!


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

selinamb said:


> We always have ours as close to Halloween as possible, and it doesn't usually start until like 9:30 or 10 so that parents have time to trick or treat with their kids and have them either in bed or with a sitter.
> 
> Our parties are all-adult, and it seems to work out well that way.
> 
> ...



I completely understand!! I've already discussed moving the furniture out of the living room this year as we get more...and MORE people wanting to come to our Halloween party!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm thinking the 15th as Hubby's B-day is the 14th, so we can do a combo B-day/Halloween party....


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I usually have it on the Saturday night before Halloween. I haven't finalized anything yet but I most likely will have it then this year as well.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I am thinking of having a witches bash this year in addition to my annual Cub/Boyscout Halloween party. My son isn't doing band this year so I won't be having a party for the high school band like I have in the past they normally have a competition right around then anyway, and it's usually a pain to set up the party date with the band director (sadly the new director doesn't enjoy Halloween as much as the previous one did). 

I'm thinking that I will do one in the middle of the month (probably the 15th-Witches bash ) and then possibly the other on the 22nd or 29th depending on when trunk or treat is at our church, and when Ghost is at Austin Peay State University this year. 

In addition can I say I hate that Halloween is on a Monday this year because that means they will try to make people trick or treat on the wrong day (tho not many people really do that here) then we have people trick or treating two different nights. Which is just confusing. Halloween is the 31st dang it people should quit trying to change the day we celebrate it just because it's not on a weekend.


----------



## crickety (Jul 24, 2011)

This year probably on the 29th but not 100% sure yet!


----------



## anazasie (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm also having mine on Saturday 29th. Halloween isn't big in Australia so I don't know how many of my friend will turn up because people tend not to dress up even if it's a costume - i being one of the guilty party in the past. It will be a challenge because I've never been to a Halloween party so I'll have to wait and see how mine is going to go!


----------



## BlackCat4 (Jul 19, 2009)

We always do ours the Saturday before Halloween, but this year I'm not sure. We always have a good turn out, but I have a couple of friends who I know can't make it the 29th. Not that I need to plan around them, but this is our 6th year and I'm wondering if I do it on the 22nd, it will give people a chance to do something else on the 29th. Plus I was going to take a week off before the party, and taking off mid-month I know the weather will be beautiful here in NY.....


----------



## HauntedHanna (Aug 23, 2011)

We are doing ours on the 22nd. We wanted to do it the 29th, but my husbands coworker has an annual "biggie" so we wanted all of our invitees to be able to make both.


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

It is the 22nd for us also. Some friends had to work on the 29th, and honestly... I wanna have it now!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

I am having mine 22nd. I am flying to Israel for the whole month in
the beginning of November, so I need that one "free" weekend before 
that to clean everything etc. At first I was thinking to skip this year and
not to have party at all, but it would be too difficult not to


----------

